# ATI radeon HD 3600 series driver problems, driving me mad.



## ZombiesAteMyDog (Jun 15, 2010)

hello, I have a PC with a ATI radeon HD 3600 series ( I believe it is 3650 ), I have had this PC with this graphics card for 2 years and have had no problems with it, all of a sudden about a week and a half ago I was playing world of warcraft when all of a sudden the screen froze and became very pixleated, it remained frozen for 20 - 30 seconds.

when it came back there was a pop up window that read "Display driver amdkmdap has stopped responding and has recovered" at this point the computer would either recover and I could continue to play, it would do the same thing and freeze up agian right away, it would lock up and the monitor would go to sleep because it wasnt getting a feed, or I would get a blue screen and my computer would reboot.

I have tried uninstalling the driver and reinstalling it, I have tried using a driver from 2009, I even tried a factory restore and the problem still persists, yesterday It even happened to me while not playing world of warcraft, I was just browsing the web, now the problem is so bad I cant even open WoW or it freezes right away.

a few things that I find odd that may or may not help, 

I got the latest driver from http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon.aspx?ostype=Windows Vista - 32-Bit Edition which says it is version 10.5 and dated 5/26/2010 , however when I open my display driver via the display manager it dates it as 5/4/2010, also, when I go in through DXDIAG it says it is version 10.1 and is dated 5/4/2010.

it hasnt done it the whole time this problem has been happening, but since I factory restored when I boot up I get a pop up box that says "the catalyst control center is not supported by the driver version of your enabled graphics adapter. pleade update 
your ATI graphics driver, or enable your ATI adapter using the displays manager"

about half the people I ask about this say its a driver issue and I need to update my drivers, and the other half say it is a hardware issue and I need a new video card, I really hope someone can help me with this, it is VERY frustrating. 

:sigh:


----------



## ZombiesAteMyDog (Jun 15, 2010)

I just did a total wipe and reinstall of the driver agian to see what happened, after installing the driver and Catalyst control center I got a warning saying 

"installation complete ( warnings occurred during installation) view log for details"

here is the log


Catalyst™ Install Manager
Installation Report
06/15/10 10:42:01


Hardware information 
Name ATI Radeon Graphics Processor 
Manufacturer ATI Technologies Inc 
Device ID 0x9598 
Vendor ID 0x1002 
Class Code 0x030000 
Revision ID 0x00 
Subsystem ID 0x2242 
Subsystem vendor ID 0x1028 
Other hardware 

Existing packagesATI Catalyst Install Manager 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable 

Packages for install
Catalyst Control CenterFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 2010.0504.2152.37420 
Size: 150 Mbytes 
ATI Catalyst Install ManagerFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 3.0.774.0 
Size: 20 Mbytes 
The Lord of the Rings FREE Trial Final Status: Success 
Version of Item: 1.00.0000 
Size: 1 Mbytes 
ATI Display DriverFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 8.732.0.0000 
Size: 90 Mbytes 
HDMI/DP Audio DriverFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 6.57.0.6603 
Size: 1 Mbytes 
Communication Opt-inFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 3.00.0000 
Size: 1 Mbytes 


Other detected devices 

Manufacturer ATI Technologies Inc 
Device ID 0xaa20 
Vendor ID 0x1002 
Class Code 0x040300 
Revision ID 0x00 
Subsystem ID 0xaa20 
Subsystem vendor ID 0x1028 


Error messages


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is what I found from the info in your last post http://www.amd.com/us/products/workstation/graphics/ati-firegl-3d/v3600/Pages/v3600.aspx there is a link to the driver on the page

Edit i also found this from the second set of info http://www.hisdigital.com/un/download1-43.shtml what is the make and model of the computer or if a custom build the make and model of the motherboard as it also shows as a partner release card meaning companies like zalman,asus etc have versions


----------



## ZombiesAteMyDog (Jun 15, 2010)

here is the system info taken from dxdiag.


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/15/2010, 12:35:35
Machine name: JEFF-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Basic (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 530
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 440 @ 2.00GHz, ~2.0GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1315MB used, 3018MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9598)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9598&SUBSYS_22421028&REV_00
Display Memory: 1019 MB
Dedicated Memory: 252 MB
Shared Memory: 767 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: aticfx32.dll,aticfx32.dll,atiumdag.dll,atidxx32.dll,atiumdva.cap
Driver Version: 8.17.0010.0024 (English)
DDI Version: 10.1
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 5/4/2010 21:19:38, 506880 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D6D8-11CF-8073-4802BEC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x9598
SubSys ID: 0x22421028
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled


----------



## ZombiesAteMyDog (Jun 15, 2010)

according to the info I can find, I do not have the fireGL card, I believe it is this one http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk...d-3600/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-3600-overview.aspx , cause DX diag says it is radeon HD 3600 series.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try the vendorand dev id here http://www.pcidatabase.com/ VEN_1002&DEV_9598


----------



## ZombiesAteMyDog (Jun 15, 2010)

I am sorry, I am not exactly sure what you want me to do with that site? ive tried looking up my video card and this is the closest I can find, at least I think this is what I have...

0x9590	
Chip Number:	RV630
Chip Description:	ATI RADEON HD 3650 Series

what exactly am I supposed to do with that website?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok don't worry about it who made the computer ie the manufacturer or if it was custom built the make and model of the motherboard,as I mentioned before the card could be from a number of companies, who may have modified the driver so I'am trying to narrow down this in order to find the correct driver


----------



## ZombiesAteMyDog (Jun 15, 2010)

all I know is it is a dell inspiron 530, that I bought as a package about 2 years ago and opted for them to install a higher grade video card then the on board graphics processor,and I am pretty sure the card is an actual ATI radeon card.










the red one is exactly what my video card looked like when I opened up my case, picture of the woman and all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi then i would try the legacy driver from ati


----------



## ZombiesAteMyDog (Jun 15, 2010)

sorry to sound clueless, but what is the legacy driver?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry my error it is not legacy (where they keep older drivers) try here try just the display driver first http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon.aspx?ostype=Windows XP - Professional/Home


----------

